# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  الاذكار وفضائلها

## acba77

*من صام يومًا في سبيل الله
باعد الله عنه جهنم 70 عامًا

من استغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات
كتب الله له بكل مؤمن ومؤمنة حسنة

من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده
غرست له نخلة في الجنة

من توضأ فقال: أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له وأشهد أن محمد عبده ورسوله
فتحت له أبواب الجنة الثمانية يدخل من أيها شاء

من قال: لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير في يوم 100 مرة
كانت له عدل 10 رقاب وكتبت له 100 حسنة ومحيت عنه 100 سيئة وكانت له حرزا من الشيطان ولم يأت أحد بأفضل مما جاء به إلا رجل عمل أكثر منه

من قرأ قل هو الله أحد 10 مرات
بني له بيت في الجنة

من صلى الفجر في جماعة ثم قعد يذكر الله حتى تطلع الشمس ثم صلى ركعتين
كانت له كأجر حجة وعمرة تامة تامة تامة

من قرأ قل هو الله أحد
فكأنما قرأ ثلث القرآن

من قال سبحان الله وبحمده في يوم 100 مرة
حطت عنه خطاياه وإن كانت مثل زبد البحر

من صلّى على محمد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم) مرة واحدة
صلى الله عليه بها عشرًا

من توضأ فأحسن الوضوء ثم ركع ركعتين لا يحدث فيهما نفسه
غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه

من صلى البردين ( الفجر والعصر)
دخل الجنة

ما من عبد مسلم يصلي لله تعالى كل يوم اثنتي عشرة ركعة تطوعًا غير الفريضة
إلا بنى الله له بيتًا في الجنة

عمرة في رمضان
تعدل حجة أو حجة مع الرسول (صلى الله عليه وسلم)

من فطر صائمًا
كان له مثل أجره غير أنه لا ينقص من أجر الصائم شيئًا

من صام رمضان ثم أتبعه ستًّا من شوال
كان كصيام الدهر

من قال لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
حصل على كنز من كنوز الجنة

من قال رضيت بالله ربًا وبالإسلام دينًا وبمحمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم) نبيًا ورسولاً
وجبت له الجنة وحق على اللهِ أَنْ يُرْضِيَهُ

من شهد جنازة حتى دفن الميت
فله جبلان عظيمان من الثواب

من قرأ حرفًا واحدًا من كتاب الله
فله به حسنة والحسنة بعشر أمثالها

من مسح على شعر يتيم
نزلت الذنوب من بين أصابعه

من ستر مسلمًا أو مسلمة
ستره الله في الدنيا والآخرة

من نفس كربة عن أخيه
نفّس الله عنه كربة من كرب يوم القيامة

من قال سُبْحَانَ اللهِ وَبِحَمْدِهِ لا قُوَّةَ إِلا بِاللهِ مَا شَاءَ اللهُ كَانَ وَمَا لَمْ يَشَأْ لَمْ يَكُنْ حِينَ يُصْبِحُ وحين يُمْسِيَ
حُفِظَ حَتَّى يُمْسِيَ وحَتَّى يُصْبِحَ

من قرأ آيَةَ الْكُرْسِيِّ قبل نومه
لا يزال عَلَيْه مِنَ اللهِ حَافِظٌ حَتَّى يصْبِح.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

.





الورد اليومي
العدد
أثره وفضله

آية الكرسي
عند النوم ، وبعد كل صلاة مفروضة
حارس من الملائكة يحرسه ، وطارد للشياطين

آخر آيتين من سورة البقرة
قبل النوم أو مرة بعد المغرب
تكفي من شرور كل شيء وطارد للشيطان لمدة ثلاث ليال

الإخلاص والمعوذتين
ثلاث مرات في الصباح وثلاث في المساء وقبل النوم وبعد كل صلاة مفروضة
تكفي من شرور كل شيء وتحفظ من شر الجان وعين الإنسان

قول : لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
الإكثار منها بدون تحديد
كنز من كنوز الجنة ودواء من 99 داء ، أيسرها الهم

قول: بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الارض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم
ثلاث مرات في الصباح وثلاث في المساء
حامية من كل ضرر ، ولا تصيبه فجأة بلاء ، ولا يضره شيء مع ذكرها

قول : أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق
ثلاث مرات في المساء ومن نزل منزلا
مضاد لسم العقرب ومحصنة للأماكن والدور من شر ما يدب فيها

قول : حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم
سبع مرات في الصباح وسبع في المساء
الكافية من هم الدنيا والآخرة

قول : لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير..... وإذا دخل السوق زاد بعد ( له الحمد ) ( يحي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير)ا
عشر مرات صباحا وعشر مرات مساء أو مائة مرة في اليوم أو أكثر أو عند دخول السوق
حرز عظيم تكتب له مائة حسنة وتمحى عنه مائة سيءة وله عدل عشر رقاب ، وإذا دخل السوق كتب له ألف ألف حسنة ومحي عنه ألف ألف سيئة وفي وراية يبنى له بيت في الجنة

قول : بسم الله ، توكلت على الله ، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
مرة بعد كل خروج من البيت
قوة ثلاثية تحصينية من الشيطان وتجعل الشيطان يتنحى عنه

قول : أعوذ بالله العظيم وبوجهه الكريم وبسلطانه القديم من الشيطان الرجيم
مرة واحدة عند دخول المسجد
تحفظه من الشيطان ليوم كامل

استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه
الإكثار منها دون تحديد
غفرت ذنوبه وإن كان فارا من الزحف

الإكثار من الصلاة على النبي
عشر مرات في الصباح وعشر في المساء أو أكثر من ذلك
كفاية الهموم وغفران الذنوب وإدراك شفاعة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم القيامة

المحافظة على صلاة الجماعة في المسجد
جميع الصلوات
تحصن وتحفظ من شياطين الإنس والجن ومن شر كل ذي شر

قول : أستودعكم الله الذي لا تضيع ودائعه
كل شيء يراد حفظه مرة واحدة
حفظ الأموال والأولاد وغيرهما من السرقة والتعدي 
 اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على نبينا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين .

*

----------


## عبدالغفاراحمدحامد

*نسأل الله لنا ولك الجنة
*

----------

